# Solved: DVD Won't Play Past Introduction



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hello My Friends...Good day to you!

I have a DVD that only starts to play. 

I insert the DVD into the drive and it loads then shows the copyright warning and then the movie company that's made the movie - then it starts the video - an intro of sorts and it just keeps replaying the intro. It will not continue and play the DVD. It did play on my neighbors computer. And I even exchanged the DVD for another one of the same to see if the DVD was defective - same problem. I have three other DVD's that play fine.

I'm not confident about removing and replacing Codecs if that's what' needed here?!? Hopefully Not!

Any thoughts or suggestions deeply appreciated.

Sincerely, Raphael

SPECS:

OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
Version 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name R-HP
System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
System Model CQ5700F
System Type x64-based PC
Processor AMD Athlon(tm) II 170u Processor, 2000 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 1 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 6.08, 3/22/2011
SMBIOS Version 2.6
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
User Name r-HP\r
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 3.75 GB
Available Physical Memory 2.16 GB
Total Virtual Memory 7.50 GB
Available Virtual Memory 5.64 GB
Page File Space 3.75 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys

Here is a list of the CODECS on my computer
Windows Media Player
Version 12.0.7601.17514
Operating System
Version: 6.1.7601 System Locale: en-US 
Service Pack: 1.0 User Locale: en-US 
Build Lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030 Geo ID: United States 
Type: Workstation DRM Version: 11.0.7600.16385 
Architecture: x86 Indiv Version: 2.9.0.1 
Processors: 1 

Media Player Binaries
Name Version Name Version Name Version 
wmp.dll 12.0.7601.17514 wmlaunch.exe 12.0.7601.17514 wmpconfig.exe 12.0.7601.17514 
wmplayer.exe 12.0.7601.17514 wmpcm.dll 12.0.7600.16385 wmvcore.dll 12.0.7601.17514 
wmploc.dll 12.0.7601.17514 mpvis.dll 12.0.7600.16385 mf.dll 12.0.7601.17514 
wmpps.dll 12.0.7601.17514 wmpdxm.dll 12.0.7601.17514 
wmpeffects.dll 12.0.7601.17514 wmpshell.dll 12.0.7601.17514 

Other Binaries
Name Version Name Version Name Version 
shdocvw.dll 6.1.7601.17514 srvcli.dll 6.1.7601.17514 netprofm.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
msls31.dll 3.10.349.0 ntshrui.dll 6.1.7601.17755 AUDIOSES.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
mshtml.dll 8.0.7601.17874 apphelp.dll 6.1.7601.17514 AVRT.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
dsound.dll 6.1.7600.16385 provsvc.dll 6.1.7601.17514 MFPlat.DLL 12.0.7600.16385 
midimap.dll 6.1.7600.16385 LINKINFO.dll 6.1.7600.16385 MMDevApi.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
msacm32.drv 6.1.7600.16385 XmlLite.dll 1.3.1001.0 DEVOBJ.dll 6.1.7601.17621 
wdmaud.drv 6.1.7601.17514 fwpuclnt.dll 6.1.7601.17514 CFGMGR32.dll 6.1.7601.17621 
vidcap.ax 6.1.7600.16385 wship6.dll 6.1.7600.16385 SETUPAPI.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
d3d8thk.dll 6.1.7600.16385 winrnr.dll 6.1.7600.16385 WLDAP32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
d3d9.dll 6.1.7601.17514 pnrpnsp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 ntmarta.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
ksproxy.ax 6.1.7601.17514 napinsp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 propsys.dll 7.0.7601.17514 
devenum.dll 6.6.7600.16385 rasadhlp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 profapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
quartz.dll 6.6.7601.17713 wshtcpip.dll 6.1.7600.16385 MSIMG32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
sirenacm.dll 15.4.3508.1109 sensapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 WindowsCodecs.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
l3codeca.acm 1.9.0.401 rtutils.dll 6.1.7601.17514 SXS.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
msadp32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 rasman.dll 6.1.7600.16385 RpcRtRemote.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
msgsm32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 RASAPI32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 rsaenh.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
msg711.acm 6.1.7600.16385 pcwum.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 CRYPTSP.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
imaadp32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 DUI70.dll 6.1.7600.16385 VERSION.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
MSACM32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 DUser.dll 6.1.7600.16385 jscript.dll 5.8.7601.17866 
lvcodec2.dll 13.31.1044.0 explorerframe.dll 6.1.7601.17514 CLBCatQ.DLL 2001.12.8530.16385 
MSVFW32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 wmdmps.dll 12.0.7600.16385 COMCTL32.dll 6.10.7601.17514 
drmv2clt.dll 11.0.7600.16385 webio.dll 6.1.7601.17725 dwmapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
msnetobj.dll 11.0.7601.17514 WINHTTP.dll 6.1.7601.17514 OLEAUT32.dll 6.1.7601.17676 
msxml3.dll 8.110.7601.17857 upnp.dll 6.1.7601.17514 ole32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
MSVCR90.dll 9.0.30729.6161 mswsock.dll 6.1.7601.17514 gdiplus.dll 6.1.7601.17825 
idleproc.dll 9.6.0.1 PSAPI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 SHLWAPI.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
WMASF.DLL 12.0.7600.16385 WLIDNSP.DLL 7.250.4225.0 SHELL32.dll 6.1.7601.17859 
netutils.dll 6.1.7601.17514 WINNSI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 uxtheme.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
SAMLIB.dll 6.1.7600.16385 iphlpapi.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 MSCTF.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
samcli.dll 6.1.7601.17514 dnsapi.DLL 6.1.7601.17570 IMM32.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
wevtapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 mswmdm.dll 12.0.7600.16385 NSI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
USERENV.dll 6.1.7601.17514 WINTRUST.dll 6.1.7601.17787 WS2_32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
Wpc.dll 1.0.0.1 imapi2.dll 6.1.7601.17514 USP10.dll 1.626.7601.17514 
mfps.dll 12.0.7600.16385 slc.dll 6.1.7600.16385 LPK.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
resampledmo.dll 6.1.7600.16385 Normaliz.dll 6.1.7600.16385 GDI32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
WMADMOD.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 iertutil.dll 8.0.7601.17874 USER32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
POWRPROF.dll 6.1.7600.16385 MSASN1.dll 6.1.7601.17514 CRYPTBASE.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
evr.dll 6.1.7601.17514 CRYPT32.dll 6.1.7601.17827 SspiCli.dll 6.1.7601.17856 
msdmo.dll 6.6.7601.17514 urlmon.dll 8.0.7601.17874 RPCRT4.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
thumbcache.dll 6.1.7601.17514 WININET.dll 8.0.7601.17874 sechost.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
FirewallAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 WINSTA.dll 6.1.7601.17514 msvcrt.dll 7.0.7601.17744 
OLEACC.dll 7.0.0.0 WTSAPI32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 ADVAPI32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ieframe.dll 8.0.7601.17874 WINMM.dll 6.1.7601.17514 KERNELBASE.dll 6.1.7601.17651 
mlang.dll 6.1.7600.16385 SSDPAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 kernel32.dll 6.1.7601.17651 
ksuser.dll 6.1.7600.16385 upnphost.dll 6.1.7600.16385 ntdll.dll 6.1.7601.17725 
ATL.DLL 3.5.2284.0 npmproxy.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
cscapi.dll 6.1.7601.17514 nlaapi.dll 6.1.7601.17514 

Audio Codecs
Type Name Format Binary Version 
ACM Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC 0011 imaadp32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 
ACM Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC 0007 msg711.acm 6.1.7600.16385 
ACM Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC 0031 msgsm32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 
ACM Microsoft ADPCM CODEC 0002 msadp32.acm 6.1.7600.16385 
ACM Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (decode only) 0055 l3codeca.acm 1.9.0.401 
ACM Messenger Audio Codec 028E sirenacm.dll 15.4.3508.1109 
ACM Microsoft PCM Converter 0001 
DMO WMAudio Decoder DMO 0160, 0161, 0162, 0163 WMADMOD.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
DMO WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO 0162 WMADMOD.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
DMO WMSpeech Decoder DMO 000A, 000B WMSPDMOD.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 
DMO MP3 Decoder DMO 0055 mp3dmod.dll 6.1.7600.16385 

Video Codecs
Type Name Format Binary Version 
ICM Microsoft RLE MRLE msrle32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ICM Microsoft Video 1 MSVC msvidc32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ICM Microsoft YUV UYVY msyuv.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ICM Intel IYUV codec IYUV iyuv_32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ICM Logitech Video (I420) i420 lvcodec2.dll 13.31.1044.0 
ICM Toshiba YUV Codec Y411 tsbyuv.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
ICM Cinepak Codec by Radius cvid iccvid.dll 1.10.0.13 
DMO Mpeg4s Decoder DMO mp4s, MP4S, m4s2, M4S2, MP4V, mp4v, XVID, xvid, DIVX, DX50 mp4sdecd.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
DMO WMV Screen decoder DMO MSS1, MSS2 wmvsdecd.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
DMO WMVideo Decoder DMO WMV1, WMV2, WMV3, WMVA, WVC1, WMVP, WVP2 wmvdecod.dll 6.1.7601.17514 
DMO Mpeg43 Decoder DMO mp43, MP43 mp43decd.dll 6.1.7600.16385 
DMO Mpeg4 Decoder DMO MPG4, mpg4, mp42, MP42 mpg4decd.dll 6.1.7600.16385 

MPEG/DVD Filters
Type Name Binary Version 
video Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder msmpeg2vdec.dll 6.1.7140.0 
video P2G Video Decoder P2GVSD.ax 6.0.0.2310 
audio Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder msmpeg2adec.dll 6.1.7140.0 
audio P2G Audio Decoder P2GAud.ax 6.1.0.3601 

Plug-ins
Type Name Binary Version 
Background Windows Live Messenger Music Plugin psmsong.dll 15.4.3508.1109


----------



## 87654321 (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe this Microsoft fix will fix the problem. Won't hurt to try since it is straight from the horses mouth.

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_media_player_diagnostic/


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi 87654321,

Hope all is well!

As you can see from the attachment(S) it did find somethings. And it did reorganize my Library, *BUT it did not Fix the issue. *The DVD continues as stated earlier and will not play. Although several other DVD's I have play fine.

My hunch is that HP/Microsoft wants me to spend some money to get the player/files/codecs required to play this DVD. It's a 2005 DVD. My computer is less than two years old...the upgrades run about $90-$130.00. Which I can't justify! or afford, period.

"The Troubleshooter" couldn't find anything wrong either after following a series of tests.

So, any other suggestions would be appreciated...Is there possibly another "Free" player that is not full of Malware and add-ons that corrupt computers that I could download and use for now?

Look forward to hearing from you or anyone else in the Forum that could help resolve this without throwing money all over it.

Sincerely, Raphael✝

Notes for WMP/Microsoft: 
*Play a CD or DVD in Windows Media Player*

If you can't use a file that is included in this table, the file might have been encoded with a codec that isn't supported by Windows Media Player.

In Windows Media Player, you can play audio CDs, data CDs, and data DVDs that contain music or video files (also known as media CDs). You can also play video CDs (VCDs), which are similar to DVDs, although the video quality isn't as high.

If you have a DVD drive and a compatible DVD decoder installed on your computer, you can use Windows Media Player to play a DVD-Video discthis is the type of DVD that movies are distributed on. If you encounter an error indicating that you are missing a DVD decoder, click Web Help on the error message dialog box to determine how to obtain a decoder.

Go to the Windows website to watch the video. (1:06)

To play a CD or DVD
Insert the disc you want to play into the drive.

Typically, the disc will start playing automatically. If it doesn't play, or if you want to play a disc that is already inserted, open Windows Media Player, and then, in the Player Library, click the disc name in the navigation pane.

If you inserted a DVD, click a DVD title or chapter name.

Notes
If you start to play a DVD or VCD in the Player Library, the Player automatically switches to Now Playing mode. For more information about the Player Library and Now Playing mode, see Getting started with Windows Media Player.

The Blu‑ray Disc format is not supported in Windows Media Player. To play a Blu‑ray Disc, you need to use a non-Microsoft program that supports Blu‑ray playback and a device capable of reading Blu‑ray Discs.

If you previously selected Rip CD automatically on the Rip Music tab in the Options dialog box or on the Rip settings menu, a CD will immediately begin ripping after you insert it into the drive. For more information about rip settings, see Change settings for ripping music.

If youre having trouble playing a DVD, you can try using the Windows Media Player DVD troubleshooter to automatically find and fix some common problems.

Click to open the Windows Media Player DVD troubleshooter.

If youre having trouble with your computer's Blu‑ray drive, you can try using the Playing and Burning CDs, DVDs, and Blu‑ray Discs troubleshooter instead.

Click to open the Playing and Burning CDs, DVDs, and Blu‑ray Discs troubleshooter.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Additional Attachment FYI


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what program are you attempting to play the dvd in
it looks like windows media player
try usi g media center as you have W7
that tends to be better with dual sided or double disc dvds thasn WMP does
otherwise didn't your computome with a dvd playing software like cyberlnk or another similar program

if you don't already have a player try VLC player from http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi dvk01 -* Thank You...*

Perhaps I should change my level to "beginner?"

what program are you attempting to play the dvd in* WMP*
it looks like windows media player *Yes*
try usi g media center as you have W7 *Nice try, but that wasn't able to play the DVD either.*
that tends to be better with dual sided or double disc dvds thasn WMP does
otherwise didn't your computome with a dvd playing software like cyberlnk or another similar program *I don't see any place in the Cyberlink DVD Suite Deluxe to play a DVD. You can copy/burn,etc... but I don't see just a "play" DVD option. Everything else on earth is in there. I'm not familiar with this application. I don't want to burn and copy then play a DVD. It's not practical for me. Am I missing something here???*

*What other suggestions have you? It ticks me off that I can't get this DVD to play*.

*As a last resort your suggesting that I download the VLC player. When I did that the other day I received 21 PUP malwares with it.*

*I'll wait a little longer until I hear back from you before I proceed and waste another part of a whole afternoon "flirting" with this thing.*

*Cordially, Raphael*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

VLC player from the ONLY authorised link, which is the one I gave NEVER has any spyare or PUP or any malware with it 
Unfortunately whenyou use a search engine there are sveral similar named sites that offer VLC player with a nasty sting in the tail 

If you have cyberlink dvd suite, then you have powerdvd player 
that just plays dvds


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi dvk01 - Thank You..

I downloaded the VLC player from your link and the DVD will not play more than 30 seconds and repeats just as it has been through all of this. I followed these instructions: http://www.aimersoft.com/tutorial/vlc-play-dvd.html. And also made sure the Region was correct. http://www.aimersoft.com/tutorial/unlock-dvd-region.html. I have the VLC version 2.0.3 installed.

(See sceenshot) There is "nothing" in the Cyberlink DVD Suite Deluxe to* play* a DVD with the version I have as far as I can tell? The version I have installed is 7.0.3210 installed on 4/11/2011.

That being said. I'm at a stand still...

Perhaps I need different versions of Cyberlink DVD Suite Deluxe? Or I have a version installed that isn't what you thought it should be?!?

I'll wait to hear from you once again.

Cordially, Raphael


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi dvk01 - (Derek) Thank You...

Some Good New! I finally got the DVD to play using Windows Media Center. Not totally sure of what I did? but I know how to use that application better.

I did test at least (3) three other DVD's and they played with no problems in WMP or Windows Media Center. So, not sure what that's about?!? Codecs perhaps?

If Cyberlink DVD Suite Deluxe is not the correct version I have installed. Which is version 7.0.3210 for "primarily" playing DVD's as well as Rip/Burn/Copy. Could you suggest the correct one for future use?!? or as an Option to WMP and WMC.

Thank You and all who contributed to solving this problem for all your time and considerations. I was beginning to think I would never get this DVD to play...

Any final thoughts or considerations always appreciated. 

So much to learn and so little precious time.

Blessing's from Vermont and Raphael


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

*THANK YOU ALL!!! FOR YOUR EXPERTISE IN SOLVING THIS PROBLEM.*
*God Bless YOU!!!*
*Raphael *


----------

